# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Book Reviews >  BOOK REVIEW: The Amphibians and Reptiles of Costa Rica

## Alex Shepack

The Amphibians and Reptiles of Costa Rica: A Herpetofauna between Two Continents, between Two Seas
Jay M. Savage
954 pages
$36.63

This is the ultimate compendium of Costa Rican reptiles and amphibians.  If you're planning on taking a trip to Costa Rica (I mean a real trip, in the rain forest, not to the beaches and resorts) this is a great book to have.  Published originally in 2002 it is still the primary resource for herpetologists and herpers working in Costa Rica.  Savage provides diagnostics, descriptions, habitat, biology, distributions, and remarks for basically every species found (and no longer found) in Costa Rica.  The photos (mostly taken by the Fogdens)are wonderful and the illustrations are extremely helpful.  The only downsides to this book are its 6lb. weight and it's very scientific design, both of which make it unlikely to find its way into your daypack on hikes.  It is a wonderful book to leave as reference in your hotel or base camp.

----------

John

----------


## eloyhouse

exellent, I´m really looking for this book, thanks for this review

----------

